# When?



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

sometime next week i think. I feel better not knowing the exact day ukey:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha I'm looking forward to it.. Ms. Gainesville teen division is in my homeroom...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

your going to public school now? nice! I start is a little more than 2 weeks for highschool and next week for college


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

next thursday


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Same with me, next thursday


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Next Wednesday.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

21st


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

september 4th i believe


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Next monday


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I started Monday.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i started today.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I start this Thursday


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i started today.


yep


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i started last tuesday


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

flynh97 said:


> Same with me, next thursday


I just found out that my school starts tuesday instead of thursday


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

The 20th


----------



## T.FDO (Jan 16, 2012)

Tomorrowukey:


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Moday


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

i started today


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Yesterday. Sittin in 7th hour now.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

My first week went by rather quick. Teacher's don't like it when you say "Yeashh" or clap very loudly...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I start the 22nd.


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

the 23rd


----------

